# 450rwhp???



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

What are the right part combinations needed to safely achieve this? Also can the drivetrain handle this? I don't plan alot of "strip runs". What is the estimated cost (please breakdown part by part) including install and tune. thanks for the time in advance 

by the way: all motor please, no nitrous or superchargers


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

You and I have the same goal...450 rwhp.
I am going to go with FIPK, Headers, Cam and a good set of Heads, then a tune. That should get me relatively close.
I still don't know what cam/heads combo I'm going to use, but when I figure it out, I'll be sure to post the results back here on the forums, along with a dyno sheet.
I got a lot of good suggestions when I asked this question about a month ago, you might want to do a search. 450 rwhp isn't all that difficult to make on the LS2 compared to the older engines.
Oh, and your drivetrain should be good to go for the most part at 450. Much over that and you're going to start having to make some mods.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm going Maggie, all the way.

JET


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

CARTEK!! Stage 3x components. 11 second car with no blower or bottle!!


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> CARTEK!! Stage 3x components. 11 second car with no blower or bottle!!


any links or other info on that mike? components and cost?


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

baron_iv said:


> You and I have the same goal...450 rwhp.
> I am going to go with FIPK, Headers, Cam and a good set of Heads, then a tune. That should get me relatively close.
> I still don't know what cam/heads combo I'm going to use, but when I figure it out, I'll be sure to post the results back here on the forums, along with a dyno sheet.
> I got a lot of good suggestions when I asked this question about a month ago, you might want to do a search. 450 rwhp isn't all that difficult to make on the LS2 compared to the older engines.
> Oh, and your drivetrain should be good to go for the most part at 450. Much over that and you're going to start having to make some mods.


yes 450rwhp, i thought that would be my best bet, not too far out of reach and was hoping to put off the drivetrain mods for now. well this all won't take place until next year anyway but i need a $ amount to start a savings budget!! :cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

JMJ80 said:


> any links or other info on that mike? components and cost?



http://www.cartek.net/parts/headsandcam/headsandcammain.html

Click on heads, then click on Stage 3x, read the info sheet
click on back 
Click on cams, then click on Stage 3x, read the info sheet

Cam is $425, no price on the heads but you can call them at 908-317-4496 or email Julio at [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

JMJ80 said:


> yes 450rwhp, i thought that would be my best bet, not too far out of reach and was hoping to put off the drivetrain mods for now. well this all won't take place until next year anyway but i need a $ amount to start a savings budget!! :cheers


$5000 should handle most of your upgrades if your going the NA route.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I had a customer do the following and make 438 rwhp on stock heads!!
SLP long tubes with cats
K&N cai
underdrive
catback
LG motorsport cam (I believe the G5X1 on a 114lsa)
.... these cars breath really well, do your research before purchasing, you shouldn't have to buy heads. :cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

ahhh, but heads give you that extra 40-50rwhp over what you can make with cam and bolt-ons alone.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> ahhh, but heads give you that extra 40-50rwhp over what you can make with cam and bolt-ons alone.


And they cost more........ to get the good ones. BTW, last night was round 2.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

oh man, in boxing there are usually 9 rounds. But I know you wont put up a fight for that long.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

I think you're going to be hard-pressed to make 450 without heads. If you do, I bet you're going to have a cam that isn't very streetable. You could probably get close, 425-435 with a semi-aggressive cam, but your low-end would certainly suffer a bit. The massive amount of torque on the low-end of the RPM range is what makes these GTOs so much fun to drive in my opinion.
If you want to retain your good drivability, you could go with a mild cam, heads, LTs, FIPK and a good tune. I suspect you could get all that for a shade under $5k if you did your homework...possibly as low as $4k.
Hopefully I'll be figuring out my system within the next week, and I can help you with yours.
-Scott


----------



## edman79 (Dec 12, 2005)

Sorry to hijack, but what does the GTO make in rwhp stock?

EDDIE ED


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

manual is about 340, auto is around 320 for an 05.


----------



## edman79 (Dec 12, 2005)

OK, so 15% drivetrain losses sounds about right.

EDDIE ED


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

yeppers. the LS1 cars are about 50 shy of those numbers.

Case in point, my 98 camaro dynoed at 273.6 and it was an auto.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

That's why you get the manual transmission! It's just more efficient (for those of you who aren't old, have creaky bones and arthritis starting to rear its ugly head, like mike). hehe
Not to mention, it's a helluva lot more fun to drive, as long as you're not stuck in rush-hour traffic every day. I live in a small town, so there's no such thing as a traffic jam around here. There's also a lot of wide open roads, and tons of twisties. The added control that the manual gives me on both roads is a huge bonus.
If I lived in the city, I don't think I'd want to be anywhere near a 6-speed if I had to drive in traffic often. It could quickly make your life miserable.
(/hijack)


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

baron_iv said:


> That's why you get the manual transmission! It's just more efficient (for those of you who aren't old, have creaky bones and arthritis starting to rear its ugly head, like mike). hehe


lets see who looks old when they get punked at the track youngin!! lol


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

lol, how many times am I gonna have to tell you that I'm only 2 years younger than you?!? 
Ahh, what I wouldn't give to be 17 again...
arty:


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

yeah light years !!!


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

so since i'm an auto, i am pretty much gonna have to get heads? damn this all suck i'll have only a 3k budget maybe a hair more like 3500 and i;m not to confident on installing myself,, so i guess for now i will like to see what baron's rig puts down and i'll research from there, thanx all :cheers


----------

